# منتديات القانون الجنائي Criminal Law Forum > القوانين الحديثة في الدول العربية > قوانين سلطنة عمان >  (سلطنة عمان)لائحة بشأن المحافظة على الاستقرار المالي للبنوك المرخصة " كفاية راس المال

## سالي جمعة

*لائحة بشأن المحافظة على الاستقرار المالي للبنوك المرخصة " كفاية راس المال

البلد** سلطنة عمان* *رقم النص* *ب م 14/7/78* *النوع* *لائحة* *تاريخ م**10/2/1978* *تاريخ هـ* *لا يوجد* *عنوان النص* *بشان المحافظة على الاستقرار المالي للبنوك المرخصة " كفاية راس  المال "* 

*استناد*
*بعد الاطلاع على احكام  المادة 1-01ر1 (ا) * من القانون المصرفي العماني لعام 1974. 

قرر مجلس  المحافظين ما يلي : -


* مادة 1 (ا) من القانون المصرفي  114/2000*
 *الاهداف* *المادة  1**توضح احكام هذه اللائحة الشروط العامة لاحتفاظ البنوك المرخصة براس مال كاف داخل السلطنة وكذلك الطريقة التي يمكن بها تحديد كفاية راس المال .*
 *تعريف  المصطلحات* *المادة  2**المصطلحات المستعملة في  هذه اللائحة الاتي بيانها يكون لها المعنى المقابل لها ما لم يرد في النصوص خلاف  ذلك : 
ا ) كلمة " بنك " تعني بنك مرخص . 
ب) عبارة " القيمـة الصافية " تعني التعريف الوارد فـي القرار رقم 13/6/78 والتعديلات التي تدخل عليه وبالنسبة للبنوك الاجنبية تعني القيمة الصافية داخل السلطنة كما هو محدد في المادة 3 (ب) من القرار المذكور . 
ج ) الكلمات " دون المستوى المطلوب " و " مشكوك فيه " و " خسارة " تشير الى الطريقة التي يستعملها الفاحصون بالبنك المركزي العماني عند كتابة تقارير الفحص على البنوك المرخصة في تصنيف الائتمان المقدم .*
 *مبادئ  عامة* *المادة  3**يتعين ان يكون لدى البنك قيمة صافية لكي تؤمن قدرة البنك على مواصلة العمل كمؤسسة تجارية مستمرة وكي يقابل البنك في الحال طلبات المودعين والدائنين الاخرين حتى تحت ظروف واحوال اقتصادية او مالية مناوئة وعند تحديد كفاية القيمة الصافية لاي بنك يجب الادراك انه لا يوجد بنكان متشابهان من ناحية نوع وتوزيع الموجودات ومكونات الالتزامات .*
 *الحد الأدنى لرأس  المال المطلوب للتغطية* *المادة  4**سوف تتحدد كفاية القيمة الصافية للبنك على ضوء الصفات العامة لاعمال البنك ومسئولياته والموجودات والودائع والالتزامات الاخرى وكحـد ادنى يتعين ان يكون لدى البنك قيمة صافية لا تقل عن مجموع ما يلي : 
ا ) 100 % من الموجودات الثابتة . 
ب) 100 % من القيمة الحالية  لالتزامات البنك المتعلقة بايجار المباني التي يشغلها البنك وتلك التي تتخذ سكنا  للموظفين . 
ج) 100 % من الموجودات الملموسة الاخرى . 
د) 100 % من الاستثمارات فـي الاسهم او الضمانات غير تلك الضمانات التي تصدرها حكومة السلطنة او التي يوجد لها فاعلية ثانوية في السوق . 
هـ) 100 % من الائتمان الممنوح المصنف  تحت بند " خسارة " . 
و ) 50 % من الائتمان الممنوح والمصنف تحت بند " مشكوك فيه  ". 
ز ) 20 % من الائتمان الممنوح والمصنف تحت بند " دون المستوى المطلوب " .  
يتعين على البنك في جميع الاوقات ان يكون لديه قيمة صافية تزيد عن الحد الادنى المبين في الفقرة السابقة يساوي ما لا يقل عن النسبة او النسب من الانواع الاخرى من موجودات او التزامات البنك كما يحددها البنك المركزي من وقت لاخر على ضوء طبيعة هذه الموجودات او الالتزامات وكذلك الاحتياجات الممكنة من اجل السيولة والسداد .*
 *كيفية  الاحتساب* *المادة  5**ا ) سوف يحتسب راس المال المطلوب للتغطية بواسطة فاحصين من البنك المركزي العماني باعتبار هذا العمل جزءا من اجراءات الفحص العادية التي يؤدونها . 
ب) مقدار القيمة الصافية الذي يستخدم في  الاحتساب سوف يؤسس من المعلومات المالية كما هي في نهاية الشهر السابق على تاريخ  الفحص . 
ج) سوف يستبعد ايجار اية فترة اختيارية مستقبلية عند احتساب القيمة  الحالية لاي التزام يتعلق بالايجارات .*
 *العجز في رأس المال  المطلوب للتغطية* *المادة  6**ا ) لدى تاكد الفاحصين من  البنك المركزي العماني من وجود اي عجز في راس المال المطلوب للتغطية فسوف يشعر عنه  البنك المعني فورا . 
ب) على البنك ان يعالج اي عجز خلال مدة ثلاثة اشهر تبدا من تاريخ استلامه التقرير هذا ما لم يوافق مجلس محافظي البنك المركزي على منح البنك مدة اطول . 
ج) يكون البنك معرضا لتوقيع الجزاءات عليه اذا فشل في علاج العجز خلال المدة المشار اليها . كما انه بالاضافة الى الجزاءات قد لا يستطيع الاستفادة من التسهيلات التي يقدمها البنك المركزي.*
*المادة  7**تنشر هذه اللائحة في  الجريدة الرسمية .*

----------

